# Did my salesman bs me?



## desertpyr0 (Oct 15, 2021)

I went into a shop and asked for a JL 3w3d-8 sub. I thought they were 4ohm DVC. They're SVC.

I asked for DVC so I could run it at 2ohm. He asked which amp I was running, the VXi700/5, and he said it wouldn't matter because that amp would put out the same watts at 4 ohm as it does at 2 because of some technology it has.

I bought it but now that it's a new day, I've been thinking about it and I think I got lied to. Not sure why he thought he would need to do that, I would've bought a sub either way .

I guess the question now is should I run it, should I take it back, or should I add a second one?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

desertpyr0 said:


> I went into a shop and asked for a JL 3w3d-8 sub. I thought they were 4ohm DVC. They're SVC.
> 
> I asked for DVC so I could run it at 2ohm. He asked which amp I was running, the VXi700/5, and he said it wouldn't matter because that amp would put out the same watts at 4 ohm as it does at 2 because of some technology it has.
> 
> ...


The sub channel is 180 rms at 4 and 300 rms at 2. He may just have been wrong. Go back.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

You can look at it from two points of view.
He was mistaken. The HD and slash amps have a texh called r.i.p.s.
It does keep the output the same across different input voltages. As well as different impedance loads.
The vxi amps however do not.
I would take it back and explain the situation. See how the guy acts.
The other point of view...he told you what you needed to hear just to sell it. 
If that's the case you'll know as soon you go back.


----------



## desertpyr0 (Oct 15, 2021)

fair enough, thanks.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

desertpyr0 said:


> fair enough, thanks.


Best response from this type of thread that I've seen.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree with the others, i don't think he lied to you, i think he was just mistaken.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

desertpyr0 said:


> I went into a shop and asked for a JL 3w3d-8 sub. I thought they were 4ohm DVC. They're SVC.
> 
> I asked for DVC so I could run it at 2ohm. He asked which amp I was running, the VXi700/5, and he said it wouldn't matter because that amp would put out the same watts at 4 ohm as it does at 2 because of some technology it has.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you just pull up the JL site on your phone right then and there and verify?


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think he just had a brain fart.


----------

